# Black and yellow (Nelson!)



## ChiKat (Nov 12, 2011)

Nelson is getting so big! He is just under 4.5 inches now!
I weighed him the other day and I don't think I've been feeding him enough- his weight is a bit low. I just bought a huge pumpkin for him, so I'm sure he'll enjoy being fattened up 

















It's going to be a long winter being stuck inside.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! What stunning colors!! I think that this is the first time that I've ever seen Nelson. He is one beautiful tortoise!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 12, 2011)

Nelson is looking good! Where have you been? Haven't seen a post made by you in quite a while.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Nov 12, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great colours...very smooth!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 12, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Nelson is looking good! Where have you been? Haven't seen a post made by you in quite a while.



I've been busy!! I'm working two jobs and trying to have somewhat of a social life on top of that.
I've popped in from time to time, but unfortunately I can't spend hours on the forum like I did during the summer. 

Thank you for all the nice comments.  I love that little guy!


----------



## Torty Mom (Nov 12, 2011)

He is so cute! His colors are great!!!!


----------



## pdrobber (Nov 12, 2011)

looking great!


----------



## oscar (Nov 12, 2011)

What nice markings, how unusual is it for a russian tortoise to black and yellow, I have never seen one like it.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Nov 12, 2011)

I agree with everyone, Nelson's coloring is beautiful.


----------



## ticothetort2 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great looking tort, love the colors!


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 12, 2011)

Nelson does seem to have darker black and brighter yellow than some Russians I have seen that are more yellow/brown. 
These torts are related to him:





I hope he grows up to be as beautiful as them!


----------



## laramie (Nov 12, 2011)

Nelson is such a cutie. He looks like a bumble bee!


----------



## Candy (Nov 12, 2011)

That is no excuse Katie for not being on here more often. Arent' we social enough for you?   Nelson's colors are just so stunning. If you're working two jobs now should we ask who is babysitting Nelson?  All joking aside, we're glad to see you posting.


----------



## ChiKat (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I get home from my first job around 2:40, feed him, then leave for my second job.  Don't worry, he is not neglected 
I will try to make TFO a top priority!


----------



## jaizei (Nov 13, 2011)

Nelson just keeps getting better looking all the time.


----------



## SailingMystic (Nov 13, 2011)

Nelson is so handsome! He's my Hemi's shell mentor now  thanks for sharing such great shots! Now I know what my Hemi's shell should look like-- he's healing, his beak was reduced to normal and he's getting calcium-- and seems very happy...already looking healthier! Soon to look like Nelson !


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2012)

Bumping another old thread. Sorry! I blame it on being awed by the coloring of Nelson. How common is it for a Russian to be colored like that? And where did Nelson come from/where could someone find a tort somewhat like that?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 4, 2012)

I just saw this, sorry Joe!
Nelson is from a breeder in Florida. Their names are Rob and Trish...I can give you contact information if you are interested.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 4, 2012)

He is beautifully colored.


----------

